# 1986 720 Pickup Fuel Pump Location



## bassboi (Dec 9, 2005)

Any Ideas?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think its on the pass inside frame rail about the frt seat area.


----------



## bassboi (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks, it's much appreciated!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

bassboi said:


> Any Ideas?


Its on the outside of the right frame rail. Pass side in the US. Under the bed.


----------

